# Diplomacy Game Board



## renrut13 (Jan 29, 2012)

I just wanted to share some photos of my latest project - A Large Diplomacy Gameboard. I Used a large piece of furniture grade maple plywood, a Bosche 1619 router with a couple freud down-spiral bits, colored wood stain (not paint) from, a Razertip wood burning tool for all the country names, real 24k gold gilded on for the compass and supply centers, and a nice frame custom ordered from pictureframes.com . Each of the 7 major powers also got their own flag displayed along with their own unique font which spells out the power in their own native language. Please feel free to email me: [email protected] if you have any other comments or questions. Enjoy.


----------



## seriousturtle (Apr 13, 2009)

Very cool. Reminds me of Risk


----------



## AndreSama3 (Dec 1, 2014)

This is awesome!


----------

